# MkIV R32 with vibration and noise when turning left only



## breezly (Sep 6, 2004)

I get a vibration and noise from the front (can't tell if it's driveline or wheels) only when the car is loaded to the right direction. Steering position does not matter, right direction load occurs when turning left or on a crowned road (right side lower then left). Alignment (front toe, rear toe, front camber, rear camber) are all good. Wheels are all balanced, not bent and with new OE GYEF1 tires. I believe the vibration frequency is too high to be a CV joint but I'm not 100% sure. Could be a wheel bearing but it's been going on for more then a year (I've never seen a bad wheel bearing last that long before it blows out completely). It has slowly become worse. Ideas? Thanks.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: MkIV R32 with vibration and noise when turning left only (breezly)*

are you lowered?


----------



## breezly (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: MkIV R32 with vibration and noise when turning left only (JDriver1.8t)*

I just lowered it approx 1 inch 4 weeks ago when I installed Bilstein PSS coilovers and Ground Control camber plates. The camber plates are solid so there's some additional sound and vibration through the strut towers but the vibration and noise when turning left started 18 months or so ago when it was pure stock. I've also changed the transmission and diff oil with no reduction in the vibration and sound. When the car is up on jack stands the vibration and sound does not exist no matter where the steering is. I've tried to wiggle the tie rod ends and balljoints as well as the CV joints, there appears to be no abnormal play in any of those. The symptom only happens when there's a load to the right on the car regardless of steering position. I'm really thinking it could be a wheel bearing so I've ordered a front kit.


----------



## hitmanhite (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: MkIV R32 with vibration and noise when turning left only (breezly)*

Sounds like a CV axle to me. I have the same problem while driving on the autobahn and turning slightly to the left in my VR6 Passat. I have new tires, and the wheels bearings are new. The rear ones are slightly loose, but nothing to be concerned about. Try driving down the interstate about 65, and while you are climbing a hill, turn the wheel slightly to the left while accelerating. DId it vibrate? Mine does. Now try it again, accelerating up a small hill, and turn the wheel slightly to the right. Mine does not vibrate at that point. I have sone some research, and it seems even though the CV axle boots are good, and there is no clicking at all in a complete circle at wheel lock, the axles can still be bad. I was going to try the outer left joint first, but have been informed not to try rebuilt axles, as they grind metal off and fit in oversized bearings, but to get the enitre OEM axle. German guy tells me the rebuilt ones will last around 12 months. 400 euro is a little steep though, especially with the weal ass dollar.


----------



## breezly (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: MkIV R32 with vibration and noise when turning left only (hitmanhite)*

Turns out it was the right front wheel bearing. I had it done at the dealership for $350 and it's like new again. Now I know what a bad wheel bearing sounds and feels like. I'm still blown away that it lasted as long as it did!


----------



## hitmanhite (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: MkIV R32 with vibration and noise when turning left only (breezly)*

Damn, I just did mine myself for $30. Just needed a press. I am in the wrong business.


----------



## Xcalibur (May 8, 2009)

*Re: MkIV R32 with vibration and noise when turning left only (breezly)*

Hi Breezly,
Glad to hear you got your problem sorted. I have a vibration and whirring noise at 40-45mph which gets worse when cornering. Dealer tells me driver's side wheel bearing needs replacing ( they put a stethoscope on all 4). I would have thought wheel bearing would be felt at all speeds. Car has only 21k on it. Your thoughts?
Cheers


----------



## breezly (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: MkIV R32 with vibration and noise when turning left only (Xcalibur)*

When the "growling" started 18 months or so ago it was very faint and only noticeable at higher speeds (>40) and only with load to the right side (left turning). I talked about it with a lot of people especially at the tracks. Some suggested changing the tranny and diff oil which I did, it had zero effect. It very gradually got worse. I pretty much dismissed it as a bad CV because there was absolutely no change in the sound under load (throttle) vs. no load (coasting with the clutch disengaged). I've had a couple of CVs fail on other VWs but never a wheel bearing. I have had a wheel bearing fail on a non-front wheel drive car before, it makes a whole different set of sounds and does not last very long once the sound starts. Based on what you've described it could be what I had going on.


----------



## breezly (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: MkIV R32 with vibration and noise when turning left only (Xcalibur)*

When the "growling" started 18 months or so ago it was very faint and only noticeable at higher speeds (>40) and only with load to the right side (left turning). I talked about it with a lot of people especially at the tracks. Some suggested changing the tranny and diff oil which I did, it had zero effect. It very gradually got worse. I pretty much dismissed it as a bad CV because there was absolutely no change in the sound under load (throttle) vs. no load (coasting with the clutch disengaged). I've had a couple of CVs fail on other VWs but never a wheel bearing. I have had a wheel bearing fail on a non-front wheel drive car before, it makes a whole different set of sounds and does not last very long once the sound starts. Based on what you've described it could be what I had going on.


----------



## Xcalibur (May 8, 2009)

*Re: MkIV R32 with vibration and noise when turning left only (breezly)*

Breezly,
It was the wheel bearing. Had it replaced today and the noise/vibration is gone. Thanks for your feedback.
Cheers


----------



## hitmanhite (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: MkIV R32 with vibration and noise when turning left only (Xcalibur)*

Mine was the outer CV joint, swapped it out today.


----------

